# Starting up an apparel buying/sourcing office in Dubai



## devadharshan (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi Friends

I am new to this community.. i want to know some details about to start up a new apparel sourcing / buying agency in dubai...

i am a professional from an apparel field ( Production / Merchandising /Marketing /Operation) having 16 years experience ( all from India).. 

Recently i had a chance to discuss with a gentleman from dubai.. he is having very strong business network in some of gulf countries ( Dubai, Abudabi, Kuwait, Quatar)
he has 3 retail stores and a apparel production set up ( 200 people work force)
Also they are very famous for a particular apparel catogary..

He offered me a chance to work with him by using my existing skills of marketing ( i have very good connections with some of Europe / USA apparel brands / Buyers like ( H&M, Gap, Levis, s.Oliver,A&F, Prada, Oneill etc...) as already manufacturing and exporting garments to them from India...

My Question is What is the potential of starting up a apparel buying / trading office in dubai ( work module is - getting orders from my existing clients by using my relationship and executing the same in dubai by manufacturing at some of dubai vendors or using in house factory..

If i will get a proper answer would be really help my future...

Best regards
Deva.D


----------



## yousofar (Apr 12, 2012)

any update on this?


----------



## devadharshan (Apr 10, 2012)

Still awaiting for feedback


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

What sort of update do you require?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

devadharshan said:


> He offered me a chance to work with him by using my existing skills of marketing ( i have very good connections with some of Europe / USA apparel brands / Buyers like ( H&M, Gap, Levis, s.Oliver,A&F, Prada, Oneill etc...) as already manufacturing and exporting garments to them from India...
> 
> My Question is What is the potential of starting up a apparel buying / trading office in dubai ( work module is - getting orders from my existing clients by using my relationship and executing the same in dubai by manufacturing at some of dubai vendors or using in house factory..
> 
> ...


What is the job that he has offered you? 
Everything is imported in Dubai and that includes apparel. I doubt there are many garment factories here in the UAE so not sure what you are looking for.
Your potential really depends on your knowledge and the ability to execute. From your post, while it seems like you have contacts, doubt you have much knowledge about the market.


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> From your post, while it seems like you have contacts, doubt you have much knowledge about the market.


You just get straight to the point don't you  :boxing:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes, I find diplomacy to be highly overrated


----------



## AK47 (Feb 16, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Yes, I find diplomacy to be highly overrated


Between you and Jinx, I dont know who has the sharper tongue....Wait Indians are know to be really diplomatic though


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

AK47 said:


> Between you and Jinx, I dont know who has the sharper tongue....Wait Indians are know to be really diplomatic though


I have taught her well, from that first meeting with the quiet soft spoken little indian girl who set across from me at our first ef function... TO THIS. :eyebrows:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

To the one who threatened the little boys at the mall today today that they're going to get themselves thrown in jail


----------



## devadharshan (Apr 10, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> What is the job that he has offered you?
> Everything is imported in Dubai and that includes apparel. I doubt there are many garment factories here in the UAE so not sure what you are looking for.
> Your potential really depends on your knowledge and the ability to execute. From your post, while it seems like you have contacts, doubt you have much knowledge about the market.


Hi Sorry for my late reply, as i was not in my office... anyway thanks for your reply.. as i already said he offered me a job that i have to set up a new division of APPAREL BUYING OFFICE, which means i have to get apparel orders from Europe / US fashion brands ( as i already mentioned some of them ) and will execute the orders in dubai ( Fabric Sourcing / Garmenting / Finishing ) from some of manufacturing units in dubai or from the own factory..

Here I have the following questions 

1) Can i get factories to manufacture those orders?
2) What would be the difference in cost of making when comparing to other labour oriented countries like Bangaladesh, India, China, Indonasia, ?
3) Can i export my goods to my Europe / US customers?
4) What would be safety measure i need to be consider?

would be really appreciated if i will get proper information on my above queries....


----------

